# Fodder Ducks?



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Ordered some ducklings to come in a few months. Wondering what everyone's thoughts are on feeding them fodder? im wondering how different fodder would be from what they eat out in the wild? obviously they will be eating bugs and whatever else they can find. Id like to try and avoid buying any grain mixes if at all possible.

thoughts?


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

40 views and no ideas? I guess if no one responds ill give it a shot. Ill have to do a side by side comparison with starter feed vs just fodder


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

There is a big debate over the fodder thing. Me personally I like the idea of fodder just because they seem to like it and there is more of it so it keeps them busy longer. Don't ask m about the nutritional difference because that would just start a thread debate. From what I understand it just changes the value of the feed. In my mind variety is the best thing so I like to use it as an alternating food source.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you talking about planted fodder like peas, kale, and swiss chard outside? 

Or do you mean hydroponic fodder as in sprouted wheat, barley, and sunflower seeds? 

There's quite a difference and it would be nice if you could elaborate.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We have muscovies and chickens. I've been fooling around with fodder this winter - Buckwheat, Oats and Rye. Chickens love whatever we grow and put out. Ducks have not appeared to have any interest.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll add to this, not meaning to hijack! 

What about duckweed?

The stuff grows like mad so why not do that? An old tub and some starter plants, water from the cleaning of a fish aquarium. 

Someone chime in please. I've been thinking of this too. 

I did the fodder and my muscovies went nuts over it.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Here is a thread that is quite interesting, goes into every aspect of this, the science, the debate, and the results of people feeding it to animals. You will have to decide. We decided to do it.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...nics/445673-hydroponic-fodder-production.html


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I grow fodder for my chickens, guineas and rabbits. Why not for ducks? I would! =)
My birds free range so they are able to eat bugs all day but I supplement with fodder (barley, wheat and oats) and some poultry feed.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I do find ducks can be slow to try a new food. If you feed it to baby ducklings, they will eat it later - that helps a lot. I'd recommend you try it.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

yes, hydroponic fodder, rye and wheat, as barley is way too expensive out here in new england. possibly sunflower seeds as well.


----------



## Kuiperfarm (Apr 5, 2016)

Did you end up trying this? How did the ducks like it?


----------



## Kuiperfarm (Apr 5, 2016)

Did you end up trying this? How did the ducks like it?


----------

